# Boating Related:Fruitfull Fishing in VA



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I just came back from Kiptopeake and the fishing was great.My and my pops went fishing on the boat out by buoy N 18 caught about 2 13" Grey Trout 6 Flounder 19-23";the biggest was 5.2lbs which I caught on a 4" pice of Bluefish meat.We also tried Plantation Light rockpile for Tautog using Peelers and Softshells.Several Sea Bass along with a Porgy and 12"Tog that my pops caught.And, the bait that I used to catch the big one was caught next to the Concrete Ship on soft plastcs it was 9".It was a 4 hour drive but it was worth it.All these fish were caught on a 3 hour day trip yeserday and 8 hour trip today.We spent the night at the state park.What a trip:jawdrop:


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

Nice flattie action...making me jealous...Pappy have you ever fished the pier at Kiptopeake State Park?..thinking of a weekend trip in the Spring and wondering if it is worth the trip!


----------

